# Backupsy's latest location: Orlando, FL



## serverian (Aug 6, 2013)

We have launched our newest location in Miami, FL (Orlando) with HostDime Datacenter.

The location has great latency to South America.

Test IP: 198.49.79.4

Test File: http://198.49.79.4/100MB.test


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you ever sleep  ?

I think you have the US covered pretty good now.

Asia maybe now?


----------



## darknessends (Aug 6, 2013)

@serverian, Change the signature ?


----------



## Jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Orlando isn't in Miami  But glad to see another fellow Hostdimer


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 6, 2013)

Octay! You need to slow down! 

congrats man


----------



## serverian (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Do you ever sleep  ?
> 
> I think you have the US covered pretty good now.
> 
> Asia maybe now?


Seattle and UK is in the plans for now. Asia BW is ridiculously expensive.



darknessends said:


> @serverian, Change the signature ?


This is done. Thanks.



Jade said:


> Orlando isn't in Miami  But glad to see another fellow Hostdimer


Thank you!



SeriesN said:


> Octay! You need to slow down!
> 
> congrats man


I'll slow down when I'm dead!


----------



## clarity (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you close to having stock in Dallas again?


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait wait wait... Orlando is not Miami by any stretch... It's 3.5 hours north of Miami and practically a different state.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2013)

They are far, but I don't think the ping times are very high between them.

Best to call that location Orland and note the optimized / good peering to South America.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 17, 2013)

UK (Netherlands)

NYC (Buffalo)

We're coming up with some more good analogies on IRC


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2013)

True +2 points to @Nick_A!


----------



## serverian (Aug 17, 2013)

This is fixed on the website and order page. I cannot edit the title here, that's why it stands


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 17, 2013)

Silly serverian


----------



## tallship (Sep 4, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Octay! You need to slow down!
> 
> congrats man


Otay Panky indeed!

You go girl


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done with the further expansions, but are all of these locations actually needed? lol


----------



## nunim (Sep 4, 2013)

Jade said:


> Orlando isn't in Miami


One has amazingly hot Spanish women, good food, the Heat, etc...

The other has Disney World, Universal, and lots of fat tourists...

Miami > Orlando

I'd like to see a Seattle plan.


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2013)

^---- Orlando does fairly alright in the female creature department.

Far more to Orlando than Goofy Land.  

All the times I've been to Orlando, never was it for the tourist trap circuit.   No my favorite city but the food I had there was good, the people were for the most part friendly,  there were some cycling routes and the drivers didn't flip me the bird and tell me to get off the roads like I get when visiting the pissed off Northeast corridor that starts at about Washington, DC.


----------

